# Does pyTIVO get me around the "no transfer" copy protection?



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

I would love to transfer my HBO, Starz, and Showtime recordings to my PC to clear some space on the TivoHD. Yet all recordings from these 3 channels (HD and SD) are blocked due to the CCI byte setting.

Does pyTivo ignore the CCI byte? Just curious.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Nope


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Afraid not. It's controlled at the TiVo end, not the PC end. There's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

If you aren't too particular about video quality, you could output them on S-video or composite and use a video capture card to get them into your computer. Or it'd probably be faster and easier to steal them from a torrent site


----------

